# Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe support

## ikshaar

Hi,

I just got the Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe (AM2 motherboard). Not exactly the most recent card but I though I would share how I get it all working. I had few problems to start as already mentioned before in other threads. I needed to use noapic on boot command line to start because of an older BIOS, the kernel would not recognize the different p-state of the CPU (no CoolnQuiet), and no temperature monitoring... After few searches here what I had to do:

- Upgrade BIOS of MB to at least 0701 (EZ-Flash from a USB key is really cool for linux user)

- Use kernel-2.6.19-r6 from gentoo-source

--- SATA option was changed place - careful to reselect SATA support. Select NVidia SATA driver.

--- Enable Frequency scaling (I think Asus need the p-state option but not sure - works with it)

--- Compile in the k8temp (AMD64/Opteron Driver) and it87 driver for the monitoring (I2C)

- Use latest (unstable at this time) lm_sensors

- Compile in kernel forcedeth driver for the network.

Hope it helps - Good luck.

----------

## tnt

I guess you have this board:

http://www.asus.com.tw/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1160&l1=3&l2=101&l3=301

I'm interested in buying something similar, so I have a lot questions.

it would be great if you find some time to answer them.

in specification is written:

 *Quote:*   

> NVIDIA nForce® 570 SLI MCP supports:
> 
>  - 1 x Ultra DMA 133 / 100 / 66 / 33
> 
>  - 6 x Serial ATA 3.0Gb/s
> ...

 

is it possible too use all 8 SATA connectors as regular sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, sde, sdf, sdg and sdh devices?

I know one of them is external, but is it possible to just put SATA cable back in the case through some hole in it?

do both of integraded NICs work OK (each one should be 1Gbps)?

do C'n'Q and pwm controls for fans on the board work OK with recent kernel and lm_sensors (there are 5 fan connectors on the board)?

(if previous answer is 'yes') how many fans attached to the board can be monitored and how many controled by pwm?

can black PCI-E slot (8x) be used for some PCI-E 1x, 2x or 4x LAN/storage controler card if there's only one graphics card on the board poppulating blue PCI-E slot (16x)?

how hot does that heat-pipe get without additional cooling?

thank you.

 :Smile: 

----------

## ikshaar

Well i can only give you very limited answer...

I don't have 8 SATA devices... so I don't know, but I don't see why you could not. chipset is working afaik.

Both eth0 and eth1 seems to be recognized by the driver in the dmesg log

CnQ controls CPU speed ok. Not much clue about fans.  I don't yet have coherent readings of CPU temp (both cores show different temperatures (+10degrees) even idle). I don't know what is pwm.

PCI-E.. i don't know.

I have a Antec solo p150 with an pretty good cooling i think. I never touched the pipe...

Sorry not much help I am afraid.

This is my dmesg ... I tried to tweak the kernel but I am no pro on that....

```
 dmesg 

m) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 548 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.

time.c: Detected 2612.463 MHz processor.

migration_cost=349

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

Boot video device is 0000:07:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.2[B] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fdeff000-fdeff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fdefe000-fdefe7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 7000-8fff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: f8000000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0376:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0a.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0a.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0378:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0375:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0377:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8239 bound to 0000:00:08.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [AMC1] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8239 bound to 0000:00:09.0

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c00910019b5]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000d04139]

hda: MAD DOG MD-16XDVD9A2, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

JMB363: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:06:00.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:06:00.1 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.1[B] -> Link [APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

JMB363: chipset revision 2

JMB363: 100% native mode on irq 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.1 to 64

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x7c00-0x7c07, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x7c08-0x7c0f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ahci 0000:06:00.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

ahci 0000:06:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:06:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC200100C8100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC200100C8180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 21

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 72303840 sectors: LBA48 

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 1

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 781422768 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata4.00: ata4: dev 0 multi count 1

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD360GD-00FL 31.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD4000YR-01P 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 >

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.1 to 64

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC800 irq 20

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC808 irq 20

scsi4 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x9E7

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x967

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.2[C] -> Link [ASA2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.2 to 64

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC002 bmdma 0xB400 irq 23

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xBC00 ctl 0xB802 bmdma 0xB408 irq 23

scsi6 : sata_nv

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xC407

scsi7 : sata_nv

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xBC07

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-4:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 14

it87: Found IT8716F chip at 0x290, revision 0

it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x12 (2600 MHz), vid 0x8

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10

powernow-k8:    5 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 320k freed

gameport: EMU10K1 is pci0000:01:07.1/gameport0, io 0x9800, speed 1205kHz

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 10:19:35 PST 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ALSA /disk1/gentoo/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1/pci/emu10k1/../../alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emufx.c:1477: Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2 Platinum [SB0240P]

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

ReiserFS: sdb5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb5: journal params: device sdb5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb5: checking transaction log (sdb5)

ReiserFS: sdb5: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 2096472k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2096472k

ata3: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

ata4: EH complete

SCSI device sdb: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmmon[7263]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[7263]: Module vmmon: initialized

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

vmnet: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 7306 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: already up

bridge-eth0: attached

```

----------

## snIP3r

hi ikshaar!

could you please tell me your actual config - especially bios version, hardware and kernel version? perhaps this could help me solve my issue:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-658412.html

i use an asus m2n-sli deluxe with bios 1503 (former 0903), an amd 3800ee with 2gb ram. irq16 share a 3ware 9650se pci-e controller, an intel 1000e pci card and a netmos pci-e serial card.

kernel version is 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 smp with the irqpoll option. do you have something like 'noapic' or 'pci=routeirq' enabled???

hope you can help me.

greets

snIP3r

----------

## ravencoder

Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe

6400+ Black Edition CPU

2 Gigs of ram

and a XFX8800GT 

Gentoo 2008.0 beta2 i686 live dvd

when i insert the live dvd it boots up but does not go into the graphics installer .. which is not that bad i could fix it if only my keyboard worked.. USB key board not working .. tried 2 different ones .. both of which work on my server a small Intel system also running Gentoo 2008.0 beta 2

----------

## snIP3r

 *ravencoder wrote:*   

> Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
> 
> 6400+ Black Edition CPU
> 
> 2 Gigs of ram
> ...

 

do you have enabled "legacy devices" or something like that in the usb config?

----------

## ravencoder

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

>  *ravencoder wrote:*   Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
> 
> 6400+ Black Edition CPU
> 
> 2 Gigs of ram
> ...

 

i don't kno wi have changed nothing on the live dvd boot options .. see the problem is that the usb keyboard does not work on the live dvd .. is there a way of enabling it before booting the live dvd?

----------

## snIP3r

 *ravencoder wrote:*   

>  *snIP3r wrote:*    *ravencoder wrote:*   Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
> 
> 6400+ Black Edition CPU
> 
> 2 Gigs of ram
> ...

 

sorry!!! i meant the usb bios options. is the keyboard working there?

go to 'advanced', then 'onboard device configuration' , then 'usb configuration' and check the options there. i have these settings:

usb controller [enabled]

usb 2.0 controller [disabled]         // i have disabled theses settings because i dont have a usb 2.0 device attached to the board but i think you can safely enable it

usb legacy support [enabled]

if you cannot access the bios due to no usb keyboard running you perhaps have to check these settings using an old ps2 keyboard.

normally the usb devices are detected while booting, you dont have to setup or configure anything to enable a usb keyboard.

hth

snIP3r

----------

## ravencoder

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

>  *ravencoder wrote:*    *snIP3r wrote:*    *ravencoder wrote:*   Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
> 
> 6400+ Black Edition CPU
> 
> 2 Gigs of ram
> ...

 

kk i will go check that tonight .. the keyboard works in bios and on the grub window when booting but after it loads the kernel it stops respoding

i will go check to see if legacy support is enabled but usb and usb 2 is enabled

----------

## ravencoder

Nope tried everything the keyboard works in bios and the minimal cd but not the live dvd

----------

## snIP3r

 *ravencoder wrote:*   

> Nope tried everything the keyboard works in bios and the minimal cd but not the live dvd

 

hmmmm....

if you can type anything in boot options line you can try 'USB' and/or 'USBHID' (without the ' ') and check if it works with one or both options

HTH

snIP3r

----------

